# What is the best looking watch of all time? (In your humble opinion)



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

What do you think is the best looking watch ever made? There is no specifications for your style, however your decision cannot be based on monetary value of the watch, or the movement (rather it be quartz, automatic, Japanese, Swiss, etc.). This is most certainly not a "fashion" watch discussion, but if you decide you prefer the styling of a particular fashion watch, then you may post it. Feel free to post grail watches, and you do not have to own the watch to post it (however it is much, much cooler if you really own it  ) If they prefer the looks of a 5 dollar Chinese quartz watch, so be it. There will be ABSOLUTELY NO put-downs on someones personal choice regardless of what their choice is. At the very worst, you may describe a watch as "interesting".(EDIT: If at any time you change your mind, your style changes, or a new watch is released, you may post a new watch as the "best looking of all time in your opinion".) Now that we have got the essentials down to ensure this thread will not be closed, I will go first with my selection.


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Instantly identifiable when it came out in 1969, a Zenith aficionado's dream today ... the El Primero A386 with the cal. PHC3019.








(borrowed image)

A few other contenders ...

H. Moser & Cie Mayu Palladium









Vacheron Historiques Ultra Fine 1955









Patek Philippe Gondolo 5098R









Universal Geneve Polerouter









Roger W. Smith Series 2









Philippe Dufour Duality









Grand Seiko SBGW033









Omega pie-pan Constellation









Zenith cal. 135 (coffin markers)








(member hoipolloi)

Zenith New Vintage 1955









Omega Flightmaster








(all images borrowed)

Just to name a few ...


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

I'm going to throw in something a little more....

Dutch 




























All pictures made by Dimer.


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Simply impossible for me to answer.

So many styles of watch I would have to pick by category at the very least.

PS - I agree with the OP that the IWC Portugese Chronograph is a fabulous looking watch (but I would seeing as I own one!)


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have always wanted one of these, and it is one of the few that you posted that I stand a possibility of ever owning . Extremely clean.







This has to be hands down one of the most artistically designed movements I have ever seen... Extremely beautiful.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

GETS said:


> Simply impossible for me to answer.
> 
> So many styles of watch I would have to pick by category at the very least.
> 
> PS - I agree with the OP that the IWC Portugese Chronograph is a fabulous looking watch (but I would seeing as I own one!)


Man... I envy you right now... haha. I will get there someday though. I'm only 19.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

Gruen Anniversary Watch (1924)

http://www.pixelp.com/gruen/1922.html


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Shepperdw said:


> Man... I envy you right now... haha. I will get there someday though. I'm only 19.


I was 37 when I bought mine. I was nearly double your age before I could afford one!


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Gruen Anniversary Watch (1924)
> 
> Gruen Watch Company history: 1922-1929: 50th Anniversary, Gruen doctor's watches, Gruen and Rolex


I actually wasn't expecting to get a pocket watch in this! Glad I did though!! I love vintage pocket watches and I own one that has been passed down in my family.


GETS said:


> I was 37 when I bought mine. I was nearly double your age before I could afford one!


Yeah, it's going to take a lot of work to be as successful as many of the people in this forum. I wouldn't want it any other way than to work for it though. That's just how I am. Now if you want to hire me... I'm sure it would speed the process up very quickly!! lol


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-! In a not humble opinion, Roger Dubuis - Sympathie Automatic, Black Dial in RG. Ulack's grail.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> :-! In a not humble opinion, Roger Dubuis - Sympathie Automatic, Black Dial in RG. Ulack's grail.


Pictures please!!! (if you can find one)


----------



## J.Prime (Oct 21, 2009)

I've fallen for Ennebis latest


----------



## StImierKY (Jun 4, 2011)

Omega Speedmaster Professional, not picky as to precise model as long as it is "classic" and not LE. For example, but not by way of limitation, my 3570.50 is below. I'm surprised I am the first Speedy advocate on this thread.
The watch is a quiet midcentury anthem of American confidence and human achievement, Les Trentes Glorieuses, Super Mac's "you've never had it so good", "We choose to go to the moon...." in a Boston brahmin accent, Tom Wolfe's Heroes of The Right Stuff, and that epic mid-60s cool before the Counterculture crept up and stole the narrative.
When I think about what people did wearing this watch, and the sheer overwhelming, touching confidence in itself of the culture and Nation that decided it was going to have those people do those things, I get chills. The watch inspires me and it's a constant friend. OK, you all probably think I'm going a little nuts, but does anyone else agree with me here, even just a little bit?
Photos:


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Crocodile said:


> I've fallen for Ennebis latest


Wow, nice vintage (in appearance) piece. I have to say that I have never heard of them though. What country are they from?


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

StImierKY said:


> Omega Speedmaster Professional, not picky as to precise model as long as it is "classic" and not LE. For example, but not by way of limitation, my 3570.50 is below. I'm surprised I am the first Speedy advocate on this thread.
> The watch is a quiet midcentury anthem of American confidence and human achievement, Les Trentes Glorieuses, Super Mac's "you've never had it so good", "We choose to go to the moon...." in a Boston brahmin accent, Tom Wolfe's Heroes of The Right Stuff, and that epic mid-60s cool before the Counterculture crept up and stole the narrative.
> When I think about what people did wearing this watch, and the sheer overwhelming, touching confidence in itself of the culture and Nation that decided it was going to have those people do those things, I get chills. The watch inspires me and it's a constant friend. OK, you all probably think I'm going a little nuts, but does anyone else agree with me here, even just a little bit?
> Photos:
> ...


This watch does in fact deserve to be on this (what will be long) list. Didn't this watch make it to the moon and back?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Omega Seamaster 300.. After so many years, it still amaze so many WIS.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

I like things simple, even when it's a complicated thing so this is my chronograph of choice


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

Why all those dress watches? Why only one diver with bezel? Where are the diver lovers?


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

curious cheese said:


> Why all those dress watches? Why only one diver with bezel? Where are the diver lovers?


Well then, give us a diver!


----------



## J.J. Black (Feb 21, 2011)

IMO: Radiomir + Cali dial


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

Shepperdw said:


> Well then, give us a diver!


Here's one. But I wasn't looking for "my watch is better looking than your watch". I like divers and spend time on the divers forum. I understand each of us has preferences, but I am truly curious why divers are so under-represnted in this thread. Maybe it is as simple as more guys think dressy watches are the best looking. Or maybe most diver guys don't come to this Public forum. I don't know. Always willing to learn - that's why I asked.

WUS says my pic is too large now and won't upload now, but I posted this in the past and here's the link. >>>>> WRUW:Monday, November 21st, 2011 <<<<<
Cheers,
CC


----------



## J.Prime (Oct 21, 2009)

Shepperdw said:


> Wow, nice vintage (in appearance) piece. I have to say that I have never heard of them though. What country are they from?


Not only in appearance, this is capable of 1000m dives, without a screw in crown!!!

Ennebi Fondale has a long history very close to Panerai. The short version is that this watch was one of the original dive watches when Panerai made equipment for the Italian Navy. It was a prototype which never went into production. Later the company split and some of the original designer/ engineers formed their own company... Ennebi. Check here for the story History


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## CD WEST (Nov 27, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> I've fallen for Ennebis latest


I have to agree with you Crocodile, that's one of my favorites as well (it's my personal Fondale Bronzo #1/24 USA)


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

curious cheese said:


> Here's one.


+1. Nice, CC. Can almost hear the roar of those waves and the call of the gulls as they dive and play by the shore! A few other legends to go along with yours, and maybe we'll turn that "opinion" on dive watches around, yes?






















For those who don't like classic dive watches and prefer beautiful complications instead, then I'd have to say: 






















Of course, these are just two categories of the so-called five--namely: dive, chrono, vintage, dress, complication, and even then just a few that come to mind (so many beautiful watches, only 2 wrists and so little time...:-d ).

Cheers.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tudor Subs.


----------



## 5im0n (Jul 16, 2010)

It's very hard to narrow down to just one. So I suppose I will have to say that some of my favourite looking watches are:

IWC Potuguese
Blancpain Fifty Fathoms
1964 Heuer Carrera cal.11
Omega Speedmaster
Vulcain Cricket Nautical
Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope

I'm slightly biased towards the last two because I have them in my collection. But I would own any of the others in a heartbeat.

Sorry for the lack of photos but it's a little too early in the morning, or at least that's my excuse.


----------



## two40 (Oct 10, 2011)

Casio F91W-1

http://www.casio.com/products/Watches/Classic/F91W-1/

;-)


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

Discounting any quibbles about price, in/out-of-house movement or the fact that some other manufacturers might have the technical edge....
IWC Ingenieur with bracelet and silver dial has to be the definitive, no-nonsense watch design. 
JLC Reverso 2 hand in steel with leather strap for the ultimate dress watch design.
Sinn U1 with bracelet for the ultimate dive watch design. 
Damasko DA36 for the ultimate Flieger design
G-Shock Mudman G9000 for the ultimate "It doesn't matter what I go through, my watch will be fine" design.


----------



## mat_ (May 29, 2011)

definitely the best looking diver..EVER 







or my ...maybe one day...







or if I was just so loaded i had everything...


----------



## H2KA (Apr 17, 2010)

For me it's this one..










Image borrow from HERE


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Probably this.









Tony


----------



## AllenB (Aug 21, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's the best looking of all time, but I really like the dial and unique case shape.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

TONY M said:


> Probably this.
> 
> View attachment 601866
> 
> ...


But the question is, does it still work?


----------



## RumbleOfThunder (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree with the OP. The Portugese is absolute .... to me.


----------



## RumbleOfThunder (Jan 1, 2012)

How on earth can p.o.r.n be in the swear filter?!?!!!


----------



## ssalb (Sep 4, 2009)

An other vote for the Omega Speedmaster Profesional. Iconic timepiece with a great movement. Simple very readable dial.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

RumbleOfThunder said:


> I agree with the OP. The Portugese is absolute .... to me.


 It's just so simplistic, complicated, yet perfect...









I had never even seen this brand until a few days ago, but they are already in my top 15 easily as far as best brands of all time.

And as far as the Tudor goes, it won't lemme copy your image url for some reason, but the snowflake design has always been really cool to me, have you seen the snowflake mod done to the invicta pro diver? That was one of the coolest mods I have ever seen.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

RumbleOfThunder said:


> How on earth can p.o.r.n be in the swear filter?!?!!!


I'm guessing they had a hard time with people posting spam with that in it, and actually talking about it with giving links. You just can't really allow that in a forum these days :/


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

*Vecheron Constantin Tour de I'lle*


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm kinda surprised we haven't seen any from A. Lange & Sohne. Or have I been asleep for too long?


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Shepperdw said:


> But the question is, does it still work?


Yep, the reason that nothing shows in the dial is that I had accidentally left a polorising filter on the lens when taking the photograph. The polorising filter will have this effect if orientated at the correct angle.

Tony


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

TONY M said:


> Yep, the reason that nothing shows in the dial is that I had accidentally left a polorising filter on the lens when taking the photograph. The polorising filter will have this effect if orientated at the correct angle.
> 
> Tony


Well then, props man!!!! Looks like an EXTREMELY reliable watch!


----------



## barkatthemoon (Feb 15, 2011)

Some really nice watches here. I really dig the Grand Seiko that was posted. 

My two votes go to:

1. Cartier Tank: classiest watch ever made IMO.

2. Zenith El Primero Chrono


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

MZhammer said:


> View attachment 602373


Aha, I knew that too many of you guys loved these for one not to pop up eventually


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Great watch, awful picture.


MZhammer said:


> View attachment 602373


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I actually liked the picture when I first found it but it doesn't do justice to the piece. I don't quite like the newer models with just the indices quite as much as the older models with the Roman Numerals


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

Damasko DA46!


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

from the watchtalk forums archive:

























stowa antea ks (stowa.de)









and last but not least, panerai for sex appeal:


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

dunl12496j said:


> Damasko DA46!
> View attachment 602482


I'd have thought you'd have gone with the sub buddy


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)




----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Shepperdw said:


> Aha, I knew that too many of you guys loved these for one not to pop up eventually


I took some pics of mine earlier today (forgive the fact I'm a terrible photographer with only a basic camera).


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

GETS said:


> I took some pics of mine earlier today (forgive the fact I'm a terrible photographer with only a basic camera).


Hands down, that is the most beautiful case-back I have ever seen. Stunning. I'm starting to think you own my dream collection. I think the only thing that you don't own (or at least you haven't mentioned) from my perfect hypothetical (small) collection is a Rolex Submariner... And with the pieces you own, I could very easily forget about it


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Shepperdw said:


> Hands down, that is the most beautiful case-back I have ever seen. Stunning. I'm starting to think you own my dream collection. I think the only thing that you don't own (or at least you haven't mentioned) from my perfect hypothetical (small) collection is a Rolex Submariner... And with the pieces you own, I could very easily forget about it


Agreed. The JLC I posted is a simple, clean and beautiful dial. The ALS is AMAZING, but more complex. But that movement...

EDIT: my missus just asked me 'what?', to which I replied 'what?' She said 'you said something' and I realised I had; I just said (out loud) 'oh god...' when looking at the caseback. Worrying...


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks. I have to admit I never get tired of looking at it either.

I'm afraid I cannot impress you further as I don't own a Rolex Submariner.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

geoffbot said:


> Agreed. The JLC I posted is a simple, clean and beautiful dial. The ALS is AMAZING, but more complex. But that movement...


He complained about his Camera, but the picture looked great to me! He could have probably taken a picture of it using the first camera phone and I would have thought the picture was beautiful though!


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

It was only taken on an iPhone (I don't own a proper camera I spend too much on watches).


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

GETS said:


> Thanks. I have to admit I never get tired of looking at it either.
> 
> I'm afraid I cannot impress you further as I don't own a Rolex Submariner.


Oh trust me, you have most certainly impressed me enough. In fact, what you own is in a completely different league than a Rolex Submariner and I would be confused by you owning it...


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

GETS said:


> It was only taken on an iPhone (I don't own a proper camera I spend too much on watches).


You have an Iphone and I have this:








You win, again.


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe, if we ask nicely, Rob will show us some real-life photos... Please? ;-)


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

I love that IWC repeater. I just want to hear it chime in an average room. If it sounds like I hope it does then it is on my list.

PS - As much as I really, really, love it I still wouldn't say it was "the best looking watch of all time" because aesthetically I would find it hard to argue that would be the case.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

GETS said:


> I love that IWC repeater. I just want to hear it chime in an average room. If it sounds like I hope it does then it is on my list.
> 
> PS - As much as I really, really, love it I still wouldn't say it was "the best looking watch of all time" because aesthetically I would find it hard to argue that would be the case.


But when it's skeletonized.... mmmmmm.....


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

Once you hear it, and see it on your wrist, you might find it hard to argue against it.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

ohmegah said:


> Once you hear it, and see it on your wrist, you might find it hard to argue against it.


Oh no, no no. Don't get us wrong. We LOVE the watch and we think it looks great, in our humble opinion, we love a similar model better 

IWC Skeleton Portuguese Minute Repeater - YouTube


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey GETS, what do you think about this repeater?

Jaeger LeCoultre Titanium Master Minute Repeater - YouTube

I'm not sure if I am in love, or if it's just okay. Maybe a bit too modern/


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

ohmegah said:


> Once you hear it, and see it on your wrist, you might find it hard to argue against it.


Never heard it. Mentioned it to my AD and said that I want to.


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

Shepperdw said:


> Hey GETS, what do you think about this repeater?
> 
> Jaeger LeCoultre Titanium Master Minute Repeater - YouTube
> 
> I'm not sure if I am in love, or if it's just okay. Maybe a bit too modern/


Both, the IWC and JLC links are amazing... Thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Shepperdw said:


> Hey GETS, what do you think about this repeater?
> 
> Jaeger LeCoultre Titanium Master Minute Repeater - YouTube


Well my personal opinion is that the sound is lovely and that I adore JLC and that I must have one in my collection one day.

But (just my taste) - I don't like the watch hands on this model particularly.

Everything else on this watch is to my taste and is top notch.


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

ohmegah said:


> Maybe, if we ask nicely, Rob will show us some real-life photos... Please? ;-)


Mine has the Older Script "_International Watch Co_." on it Wallace, I preferred it to the IWC in Block letters...white gold un-plated....





































Cheers,
Rob


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Rob,

Thanks for posting your photos. They do justice to this magnificent watch... From the first time you shared it with me, I was smitten!

Indeed, that's the way I remember it... Much nicer; I just couldn't find the right photo to post in my haste to reply to the thread ;-)

Best,
Wallace


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

View attachment 601550


The more I look at this watch, the more I realize how perfect it is. Take anything away and you disrupt the balance- add anything and you clutter a perfectly clean dial. It is superb. And I think I will one day buy one.

From behind, the ALS Datograph is really the most beautiful watch. And I hope I win the lottery so I can one day justify buying one.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I would have to choose this one. 






(not my pic)


----------



## progdoom (Dec 5, 2010)

My tastes change over time, but at the moment, this is my favourite:


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

GETS said:


> Well my personal opinion is that the sound is lovely and that I adore JLC and that I must have one in my collection one day.
> 
> But (just my taste) - I don't like the watch hands on this model particularly.
> 
> Everything else on this watch is to my taste and is top notch.


As much as you would pay for the watch, I'm sure you can have them switch the hands out with something else


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Donut said:


> Mine has the Older Script "_International Watch Co_." on it Wallace, I preferred it to the IWC in Block letters...white gold un-plated....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer the classic lettering and numbering on watches myself. That is why I own a few classic vintage pieces (not to mention that they are typically cheaper


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

If form follows function, and the function is to tell time, then I would nominate this:









Luch-built version of the 1MWF Vympel: unlike 1MWF/Poljot, Luch elected to use slightly thicker hour and minute hands to improve at-a-glance legibility but left everything pretty much identical to the original... simple purity.


----------



## myoclonus (Oct 2, 2010)

Shepperdw said:


> View attachment 601517


+1


----------



## xtremelow (Dec 28, 2011)

Humble? Timeless? Best looking IMO yes.

I absolutely love the tourbillion watches and the HD3 Complication Black Pearl (bi-axial tourbillion) is anything but realistic for me to own ($500k), but it is complex, sleek, and other than the crossed swords and skull on the side perfect IMO.








Also the Christophe Claret Dual-Tow would be right at the top, but again out of reach at $500k.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

^Dude - I LOVE your avatar! Is that you and your missus?!


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

The IWC and the dutch mega complication are both stunning. 
I also like these.








and this









Most beautiful, I dont know, I guess beauty is in the eye of the beerholder


----------



## Vahalis (May 15, 2011)

IWC Ingenieur 322701


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

If only platinum wasn't so damn expensive.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

xtremelow said:


> Humble? Timeless? Best looking IMO yes.
> 
> I absolutely love the tourbillion watches and the HD3 Complication Black Pearl (bi-axial tourbillion) is anything but realistic for me to own ($500k), but it is complex, sleek, and other than the crossed swords and skull on the side perfect IMO.
> View attachment 602788
> ...


As far as the HD3, I would opt for a the more classic design like this one. The best thing about that watch is the bi-axial tourbillon (here is a chance to see the movement you guys)
HD3 Bi-Axial Tourbillon - YouTube


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

German watches seem have this unexplainable masculine characteristic about them. Love it.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

I love this thread!

For when I have to play an adult:

http://press.montblanc.com/content_...507_TimeWalker-TwinFly-Mood_image1_lowres.jpg

And when I can be myself:

http://www.watchalyzer.com/wp-conte...mersible-1950-3-days-bronzo-pam00382-dial.jpg


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jamiesutto said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> For when I have to play an adult:
> 
> ...


Man, both of those are STUNNING! I can't really decide which one I like better though. I feel as if the Mont Blanc would suit my style better, though. And I'm glad you appreciate the thread. My intentions were to create a neutral zone where people could express their thoughts without being criticized


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

So many beautys in this thread. Let me add one that hasn't been mentioned. It's had a few facelifts in nearly 60 years of existence, but the original is still THE classic diver for me.

(not my pic)


----------



## Leroy Kaman (Jan 7, 2012)

This: Omega De Ville Co-Axial Rattrapante


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

This one:


----------



## khj94704 (Mar 31, 2010)

my vote's for the Fifty Fathoms


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Leroy Kaman said:


> This: Omega De Ville Co-Axial Rattrapante
> View attachment 603669


I love this watch too. I found it on eBay one time with a make offer option. I offered 50 bucks. They turned it down. My world was SHATTERED. (I didn't really think they would, but maybe, just maybe, they felt the need to be giving). True story.


----------



## Kansha (Jun 13, 2010)

JLC Master Hometime. Oh my!! (in best George Takei voice, lol)

















|>


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Wonderful! Really anything from Dufour is wonderful.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Vacheron Constantin Historique American 1921 - driver's watch*








In my opinion!


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Have you guys seen this?

HYT - THE HYDRO MECHANICAL HOROLOGISTS - YouTube


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

celter said:


> This one:


This is probably my favorite widely used design of all time. Just needs a stainless/ platinum case and a black leather band


----------



## B-42Woody (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree!!


----------



## B-42Woody (Mar 28, 2009)

For me ......

Grand Seiko SBGM001


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-! Christian Klings does wonders with that look with the 'Desmodromic'. 


Shepperdw said:


> This is probably my favorite widely used design of all time. Just needs a stainless/ platinum case and a black leather band


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

B-42Woody said:


> For me ......
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGM001
> 
> View attachment 604925


I love me some In-House movements! 


Watchbreath said:


> :-! Christian Klings does wonders with that look with the 'Desmodromic'.


Where would you even buy them? I don't see a price or place to purchase on their website.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Send Chris an E-mail.


Shepperdw said:


> I love me some In-House movements!
> 
> Where would you even buy them? I don't see a price or place to purchase on their website.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Send Chris an E-mail.


Do you know about how much the mosquito runs? Meh, I probably can't afford one anyways. "If you have to ask how much it is, you can't afford it." Well, maybe not an exact quote, but something like that.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

All I can do is look and drool. :-(


Shepperdw said:


> Do you know about how much the mosquito runs? Meh, I probably can't afford one anyways. "If you have to ask how much it is, you can't afford it." Well, maybe not an exact quote, but something like that.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> All I can do is look and drool. :-(


I'm guessing several thousands then lol


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Great thread, lovely watches (for the most part) and some great photography tube. However I've run several completely objective tests (never you mind which ones) and v76 is right - THIS is the best looking watch of all time


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Lange 1 time zone or h. moser and cie Mayu in pl....no anything.


----------



## bracky1 (May 3, 2006)

Always loved this one


----------



## LosTresGatos (Nov 5, 2011)

Note: My definition of all time changes a lot. Otherwise I would only need to buy 1 watch to be satisfied.

So my "all time" best looking watch for Jan/Feb 2012 is the UN Macho Palladium. Definitely much more attractive in person compared to pictures and it's the first watch in a very long time (over a year) that made me blurt out an expletive at the AD due to it's striking looks.


----------



## Ridly (Oct 27, 2011)

It doesn't get better than this guy. Datograph up down.


----------



## ty_tanium (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

It's interesting that German watch brands are disproportionately represented on this thread compared to the Swiss brands.


----------



## geremy (Apr 11, 2006)

For me it will always be this watch. Roger Dubois Sympathie. I don't like their newer designs much. I almost bought this watch a few years ago, but bought a motorcycle. Even though I ride that bike to work almost everyday, I sometimes wish I had bought this piece instead. From what I recall, this model is white gold with a salmon dial.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ridly said:


> It doesn't get better than this guy. Datograph up down.


I think this one is tied with the Portuguese in votes


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Rolex datejust, 36mm, fluted bezel.


----------



## porschefan (Jun 6, 2009)

Which ever one I happen to have on my wrist at the moment. ;-)


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

porschefan said:


> Which ever one I happen to have on my wrist at the moment. ;-)


An Invicta Russian Diver? :O


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Tough, practically impossible question.

The three that come to mind (no pix because I'm on my iPad right now):

1) Hamilton 992 (with the fancy damaskeening, not the plainer B version) in the Wadsworth "bar over crown" case.

2) Omega Speedmaster Moon (3570.50)

3) Stowa Antea KS

All extremely beautiful to my eyes.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chris Hughes said:


> Tough, practically impossible question.
> 
> The three that come to mind (no pix because I'm on my iPad right now):
> 
> ...


Speaking of the Speedmaster, I really like this special edition!


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Their are a few classic beauties, but this one is one of my all time favorite.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

DM71 said:


> Their are a few classic beauties, but this one is one of my all time favorite.


Shark Mesh... MMMMMMM......


----------



## Five of Clubs (Jul 22, 2011)

Another vote for the Speedmaster. I read where this watch was described as "quiet perfection" and I think that is accurate. I really think I would still own one even if it didn't go to the moon (but the caseback looks better with that inscription!).


----------



## porschefan (Jun 6, 2009)

Shepperdw said:


> An Invicta Russian Diver? :O


...from my collection. ;-)


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

porschefan said:


> ...from my collection. ;-)


I know, you have like 7, right?


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

My favorite changed to this|:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=4702859


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Watch the video! I drooled, literally..


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

methinks there are too many best-looking watches to just try and identify one. i tried but there are just too many...


----------



## Grandier (Mar 11, 2010)

You are right - way too many from which to choose...


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

The Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## KevinP. (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of minimalist designs.

Grand Seiko Snowflake, I borrowed this image from here https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/grand-seiko-snowflake-640722.html









For chronographs I'm in love with this one


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

For olde tyme's sake:

Hamilton Piping Rock:









or

Hamilton Spur:


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

ljb187 said:


> For olde tyme's sake:
> 
> Hamilton Piping Rock:
> 
> ...


The top one reminds me of this one...


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

ljb187 said:


> For olde tyme's sake:
> 
> Hamilton Piping Rock:
> 
> ...


Gotta love those old school Hamiltons!


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

All the vintage Monacos look great. This one happens to be mine.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Some of my absolute favs are in the Paul Picot Gentleman series and many of the Zenith El Primeros:


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Shepperdw said:


> I think this one is tied with the Portuguese in votes


Has someone been keeping count? Would be interesting to see which is generally most appreciated. I find it fascinating how tastes differ - some of the aforementioned turn my stomach! Obviously I won't say which ones; beauty clearly is in the eye of the beholder and I totally appreciate that. For example my missus thinks my Dievas is utterly hideous!


----------



## Akura2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Victorinox Airboss Mach 8 Special Edition... Yummy


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

I can only afford one....


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

I can only afford one....


----------



## akapar (Apr 21, 2011)

i like this a lot. what is the model number? i couldn't find it on GS catalogue


----------



## Wish2K (Dec 29, 2012)

Realize this is an old thread, but seriously. I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned:

























Of. All. TIme!


----------



## rics21 (Dec 3, 2012)

I find the corum golden bridge gorgeous.


----------



## rics21 (Dec 3, 2012)

The Richard Mille RM 056 Felipe Massa Sapphire.


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think my Seiko SKX401 is the best looking watch of all time...









Cheers!


----------



## Mr_Pickles3 (Dec 22, 2012)

The Casio DBC-61...It looks so cool and nerdy! 








_
(Not my picture)_


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Not my favourite brand, movement or use of bezel (or is it the chapter ring-compass). But I have to say the Seiko Alpinist SARB017. It always gives me a delightful feeling when I look at pictures of it. And even more so when I wore it. I hope I can have one again someday.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm a sucker for the classics and I think these two probably did it best.

Monaco








Speedmaster Italy 








None of the pics are mine. I own a Monaco but I haven't gotten a good shot of it yet and I have the white dial for the Speedy, but not the watch!


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

hybris mecanica


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Patek Aquanaut!


----------



## rugbymatt (Sep 8, 2009)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...ybris-mechanica-grande-sonnerie-caseback1.jpg

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...e-hybris-mechanica-grande-sonnerie-watch1.jpg

Not my usual style, but from both sides that is...WOW!


----------



## rugbymatt (Sep 8, 2009)

Not sure if pockets watches are allowed, but this gets my vote.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

This Longines Conquest 18 K


----------



## TimeSaver (Mar 8, 2012)

v76 said:


> Zenith New Vintage 1955


This definitely caught my eye! Lots of amazing watches pictured, but I love the elegance and simplicity of this piece.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

The blancpain fifthy fathoms, the Navitimer and Transocean B01, the JLC Mastercontrol and the Omega Constellation of the 50's-60's


----------



## Wish2K (Dec 29, 2012)

rics21 said:


> The Richard Mille RM 056 Felipe Massa Sapphire.


But will it blend?


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

Blancpain, LÉMAN, "Tourbillon Semainier" 40mm 2925-3430-53B








​


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Dang, wasn't expecting to see so many Speedys in here, but I honestly can't say that I disagree.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Dang, wasn't expecting to see so many Speedys in here, but I honestly can't say that I disagree.


Most classic and masculine, yes. I don't know about best looking though...


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

For *ME*:

View attachment 967243
View attachment 967246
View attachment 967247
View attachment 967248


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Doboji said:


> For *ME*:
> 
> View attachment 967243


I could agree with this one or the very first post - Zenith El Primero.


----------



## malioil (May 7, 2011)

The quintessential watch:

View attachment 967382


Something a little bit more modern:

View attachment 967385


Lastly, the perfect minute repeater

View attachment 967386


----------



## Psychos (Aug 3, 2012)

For me, Breitling TOC:
View attachment 967413


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

Two of my favorites:

View attachment 967464

View attachment 967465


I'm also partial to the one on my wrist right now:
View attachment 967466


----------



## RoRo13 (Dec 24, 2012)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon 39

View attachment 968265


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Both the Montblanc and Jaeger are sublime beyond words...........


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Just because I find this the most fascinating watch on the planet, for me it would be the JLC Spherotourbillon. At $250,000 it sadly will never be able to grace my wrist. This is the best picture I could find, but please note that I'll take mine in Platinum, not rose gold.

View attachment 968307


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Lange Saxonia Thin*


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll throw in some retro, USN issue 1944:

View attachment 968369


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

RoRo13 said:


> Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon 39
> 
> View attachment 968265


Correct!

Nice pic - I thought I'd seen every single photo of that watch on the net but apparently not.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Well,..... great topic, nice photo's.

First it was hard too choose as there are so manny great watches out there. For me it also depends on the category. It would be a lot easier, but still hard as hell, to make a choice if it was for each category. Unfortunately that was not the question.

I choose this watch as it says "best looking watch of all-time". So for me it should be something iconic, but also for me beautiful. This how came to the Nautilus 5711/1A.


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 14 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

To my eyes, if it were a diver _style_ it would be the GMT Master IIc. Non-diver, the Lange 1.

Although that PP posted right above me is prit near gorgeous.


----------



## Cal8500 (Jun 21, 2012)

Since I'm late to this thread and many of my favorites have already been posted, I'll just add these to the mix as they are my current favs.



















 borrowed images


----------



## Pyroxene (Aug 27, 2012)

Patek 5159, a dress watch with a perpetual calendar complication.

View attachment 968788


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Since you didn't say wrist only ...*



















Kurt


----------



## Orex (Jul 17, 2012)

Credor Eichi:


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Pyroxene said:


> Patek 5159, a dress watch with a perpetual calendar complication.
> 
> View attachment 968788


oh my!


----------



## goodguy (Apr 10, 2011)

I wouldnt say its the best looking watch of all time but I think its got a clean, unique yet functional design which I love and admire.

Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

Call me old fashioned. Rolex 6538 4 line big crown.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Dressy:
View attachment 970396


Complication:
View attachment 970397


Sport:
View attachment 970399


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice trio. I could live with those.


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

Just saw one of these in person today and had to add:
View attachment 970450


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

From a fabulous article on the *Omega 1894 Homage & 1945 Cal. 30T2SCrg* - I'd take either the original or the homage! I tried to track one down but failed - if anyone can point me in the right direction I would very much appreciate that.

View attachment 973081


----------



## Orex (Jul 17, 2012)

refugio said:


> From a fabulous article on the *Omega 1894 Homage & 1945 Cal. 30T2SCrg* - I'd take either the original or the homage! I tried to track one down but failed - if anyone can point me in the right direction I would very much appreciate that.
> 
> View attachment 973081


They appear on eBay occasionally but not with such clean dials. You can buy an old one and ask some expert to restore and repaint the dial.

On eBay you should search for Omega 30T2. I prefer the Central Seconds variant - 30T2SC - add "Rg" if you want the chronometer variant. This is one example:

40´s ICONIC 30T2(SC)Rg OMEGA 2365 ORIGINAL DIAL | eBay


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

Orex said:


> On eBay you should search for Omega 30T2. I prefer the Central Seconds variant - 30T2SC - add "Rg" if you want the chronometer variant.


Do you have a reference for the homage?


----------



## Orex (Jul 17, 2012)

refugio said:


> Do you have a reference for the homage?


Search Omega 269


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Not the best ever, but for a digital is doesn't get much better than 'Ol Square Face

View attachment 973464


----------



## skoony (Jan 2, 2011)

this has been one of the most,,,er look at the time!
wont be getting that done today.
:-x
skoony


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

v76 said:


> Instantly identifiable when it came out in 1969, a Zenith aficionado's dream today ... the El Primero A386 with the cal. PHC3019.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow they don't call that "Grand Seiko" Grand for nothing.... amazingly beyond beautiful !


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Squirrelly said:


> Some of my absolute favs are in the Paul Picot Gentleman series and many of the Zenith El Primeros:
> 
> View attachment 622949
> View attachment 622948


That "El Primero" the first, is breathtaking ....woooooooooow


----------



## narm (Apr 10, 2012)

I like this one

View attachment 973890


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Not the best ever, but for a digital is doesn't get much better than 'Ol Square Face
> 
> View attachment 973464


Thumbs up!! First G-Shock yet!


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

MZhammer said:


> Dressy:
> View attachment 970396
> 
> 
> ...


I am just going to steal MZHammer's list BC he obviously has impeccable tastes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

I would say ALS are magnificent, doesn't matter which one. But I have to be bias to my new addition
View attachment 978421

View attachment 978424

View attachment 978425


----------



## Heskey (Jan 24, 2013)

Love the look of this one, very unique design.


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Hey, guys, since this thread is about "design" elements just thought to share some of the unique stuff coming out of China, such as this one:

"Mirror Watch" --LED quartz: Design competition Winner 2009, Designer: Cheuk Kee Lai, SD Works (Hong Kong) School of Design's student:*

















*Interesting "take" if you will, but not for Polo, I imagine. 

Meantime, here's some designs that were showcased at the recent Hong Kong Watch and Clock Fair, 2012. 
Among others was a revised "Spécialités Tourbillon Diamants Watch" by Blancpain--white gold three-piece case set with diamonds. Yes, Breguet was there, too, of course and the tourbillon being Breguet's "favourite child" (having invented it for Napoleon!), but a "flying" adaptation was designed by Alfred Helwig, watchmaking instructor in Germany, 1920, with a "semi-flying" tourby subsequently designed by Kui Tai-Yu (Chinese watchmaker residing in HK), early 90s, Blancpain (F. Piguet) apparently adapted its from the original flying construction (for increased display of the escapement instead of being underneath the balance wheel I understand). In any event, the particular example below has an MSRP $1,342,700, with the re-design that follows (even more diamonds--over 350 apparently) allegedly valued at HK 16 million (about USD 2.1 million, or almost double). 
*







*









Spécialités Tourbillon Diamants

Yet more toubillons were on display, including this one by Momorigin (limited edition, 70 pieces, created to celebrate award-winning HK designer Kan Tai-keung's 70th Birthday--designed by Tai-Keung, with Momorigin being a Chinese watchmaking company producing tourbillons under its own brand name apparently: see, Memorigin Kan's Tourbillon. - Memorigin Company Background ). 










Interesting, no?

Just thought to share some of the designs, etc. that are seemingly dazzling the crowds in Hong Kong.

Cheers


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

heuerolexomega said:


> I would say ALS are magnificent, doesn't matter which one. But I have to be bias to my new addition
> View attachment 978421
> 
> View attachment 978424
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Shepperdw said:


> Stunning!


Thanks, I am extreeeeeemelyyy happy:-d:-d:-d:-d:-!


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Five of Clubs said:


> Another vote for the Speedmaster. I read where this watch was described as "quiet perfection" and I think that is accurate. I really think I would still own one even if it didn't go to the moon (but the caseback looks better with that inscription!).
> 
> View attachment 605956
> 
> View attachment 605945


I've never really enjoyed the Speedmaster. I don't know why...


----------



## cosmo3k (Oct 26, 2008)

Wish2K said:


> Realize this is an old thread, but seriously. I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned:
> 
> View attachment 923976
> 
> ...


Christ, that is absolutely stunning.


----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

I think this one is missing from that list!

View attachment 1022374


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

Many nice watches out there, so very difficult to choose, but for me simplicity is the key. 

I have a soft spot for seconds sub-dials and heat blued hands, as they remind me me of old pocket watches, and furthermore add a bit of character without adding clutter. I also like simple, easy to read arabic numbers, preferably appliques. 

ALS and IWC have some very nice examples of what I would consider near perfection, however the Dornbluth 99.1 has a few traits that tip the scale for me - in particular the numbers are not cut-off by the sub-dial, smooth transition from case to lugs, and the writing on the dial is almost unnoticeable due to the very small font.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

It' clearly whichever model is next on my "Must Have" list. Incidentally, the same watch has a 99.99% probability of also being currently unaffordable.

Fortunately, I don't often have a "Must Have" list.

IMO, there are just too many good-looking watches to choose a single, best-looking piece. At least for me.


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

1st runner up...

View attachment 1022773

picture credit: Paul Boutros, TZ


Grand Prize Winner...

View attachment 1022776


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Patek calatrava is a timeless beauty.

View attachment 1022810


View attachment 1022811


Edit, borrowed pics frm Zhege not my watch.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Rolex 1680. I can't post a picture because I don't have one. Yet.


----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)

.










picture borrowed from the interweb


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

at2011 said:


> I think my Seiko SKX401 is the best looking watch of all time...
> 
> View attachment 924042
> 
> ...


two 401s?

heard from a reliable source that its bad luck owning two good condition SKX401

the only way to remedy the situation & rebalance your karma is to ship the better of two to a filipino watch lover like myself 😋

im willing to help, pm me for my postal details


----------



## Heskey (Jan 24, 2013)

Love the look of this watch. I wish there was a cheaper alternative with that sort of case shape.


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

Since the system hiccup last week eliminated many attachments, I'll repost my 1st runner up now that I have the genuine pleasure of wearing it..









Wrist shot of my choice for Grand Prize Winner is 8-11 weeks away and not until Glashutten elves have done their magic.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

aardvarkbark said:


> Since the system hiccup last week eliminated many attachments, I'll repost my 1st runner up now that I have the genuine pleasure of wearing it..
> 
> View attachment 1037477
> 
> ...


Very interesting dial design.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Shepperdw said:


> Very interesting dial design.


 Indeed. I like.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

aardvarkbark said:


> Since the system hiccup last week eliminated many attachments, I'll repost my 1st runner up now that I have the genuine pleasure of wearing it..
> 
> View attachment 1037477
> 
> ...


WOW!!!! I feel like a bug attracted to the light...


----------



## eple (Jun 1, 2011)

Simple, understated elegance. Perfect.


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

Memphis1 said:


> WOW!!!! I feel like a bug attracted to the light...


Yeah, so, I don't know if this is a metaphor I should necessarily feel good about, but I was too. I saw this on a post at another forum of Blancpains at La Paulee in NYC a couple of weeks ago and 'tzzzzzt!', wired some funds and had it by the end of the following week. I've never been so attracted to the light, so to speak. The picture is overexposed; the dial can look solid midnight navy to what you see there, depending on the light. It has been a joy to wear this past week and has garnered many compliments. My only regret is buying it from Manfredi in Greenwich, to whom this is such a pedestrian piece as to not warrant as much protective packaging as target.com uses for a timex and for whom saving precious pennies on shipping expense is the singular objective.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Subjectively the best looking in my opinion, because it's the only watch my wife has given me


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Blue Heaven


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

WnS said:


> Blue Heaven


Blancpain fifty fathoms, is that? Do you like that watch then?


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

geoffbot said:


> Blancpain fifty fathoms, is that? Do you like that watch then?


It's the limited edition white gold / blue dial one that sold for close to $50K. There's also a newer one with a steel case and blue flinque dial for $15K.

As for whether or not I like it - does a bear chuck a #2 in the woods?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

I was just browsing a new 24 hour watch from Jaquet Droz, the Grande Heure GMT
BASELWORLD 2013: The Jaquet Droz Grande Heure GMT










But then I came across a "variation" The Time Zones Cotes de Geneve, ref. J015134240. And I think this is it-- the best looking watch (at least being manufactured now) *EDIT*: The best looking watch *FACE* The movement is beautiful, but I'll admit can't compete with some of the others posted above. 








You've gotta go to the website and use the zoom in tool. There's almost a woodgrain etched *into *the Geneva stripes. Has anyone seen this watch in person?
Jaquet Droz | Jaquet Droz


----------



## sheoran (Jun 22, 2013)

Just saw this one on the WUS Blog and was instantly smitten...







Videos | Jaquet Droz

As I don't see myself having a Jaquet Droz on my wrist anytime in the near future, I present a more humble yet beautiful watch from my collection


----------



## DexDegeaut (Jul 27, 2013)

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak 15400



Credit for the photo goes to Frank Geelen.


----------

